# Toy '89 Mustang



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Pictures of the car the day i picked it up in Philadelphia PA. Paid 3,200 for it.

Picked up a new rear axle for it. 3.73's already installed. I had a friend over-pack the trac lock for me.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Pictures of removing the old axle with 3.08 gears to swap the new one which has been rebuilt.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

looks clean. only thing i would change is finding a set of factory 91-93 4 lug 16" pony wheels, and finding a stock spoiler. those "whale tales" are a bit muck for my taste. otherwise its a real nice looking car. i like the clean look of the LX model.

here's my 91 - i converted it to 5 lug, 4 wheel disc cobra brakes. single best upgrade i've done on the car.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

89 Mustang was my first car. Here's a family picture minus my 98 yellow cobra.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice cars all! 

It actually has pony rims on it now. I didn't get done posting all the pictures. Had to leave work to pick up a Ryder van, just got back lol.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

linckeil;1536862 said:


> looks clean. only thing i would change is finding a set of factory 91-93 4 lug 16" pony wheels, and finding a stock spoiler. those "whale tales" are a bit muck for my taste. otherwise its a real nice looking car. i like the clean look of the LX model.
> 
> here's my 91 - i converted it to 5 lug, 4 wheel disc cobra brakes. single best upgrade i've done on the car.


Did you install older tail lights on this car?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Pic of the car last year. And all shined up this past summer.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

DieselSlug;1536906 said:


> Did you install older tail lights on this car?


yes - those lights are from a 84-86 SVO turbo 4 cylinder. they were also used on the 93 SVT cobra.

they are similiar to the pre 87 tailights, except they have thin black lines running through them.

i like them better than the stock 87-93 LX lights.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a 351w i got for about 520 bucks. Came out of a 94' Ford Lightning Pickup. So this is currently flat tappet, but a roller ready block. One major benefit of the 94' block.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More dis-assembly of the 351w.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And some more.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And a few more pictures.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And some more here.
Got a comp cams Extrememe Energy cam but the lift was going to be too extreme for stock pistons, so i returned it and got a TFS stage 1.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The engine looking better!!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And it keeps going..
Soaking the lifters.
New Convertible motor mounts.
3/8's welch plugged the dipstick hole, new ford racing pan has its own.

So why did i take the heads off now??

Come to find out we did a compression check and they were low! The valves leaked badly. So i sold the heads as parts....

What to buy now in my price range?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I picked up a set of Pro Comp 210 CC heads W/ 1.6 roller rockers and girdle kit. Got these for 800.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

So, im doing this swap because my current 5.0 has ~145K on it, and now starting to show. 2 years ago i lost oil pressure while racing at Watkins Glenn Track. Slapped some 20W-50 high zinc oil and brought the pressure up some. I have driven the car like this for about 2 years. 302's are tough motors. Then i stumbled into the 351w deal. I will have more pictures of where i currently am at soon.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Our home is a ranch with walk out basement in the back. A few years ago my dad installed a garage door down there. Then built a wall to seal it off from the rest of the basement. We decided to put my car in there so i could have a good area (warm) to work on it. He built the wall to have a removable section. So thats what we did.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Last one for now.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Also installed an aluminum driveshaft in place of the steel stocker.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, I love foxbody's. 

I'm currently restoring a 68 coupe, converting from a 6cyl to a 302.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a fun project! Buddy has a fox body, those things are pretty quick out of the box!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

plowguy43;1536984 said:


> Very nice, I love foxbody's.
> 
> I'm currently restoring a 68 coupe, converting from a 6cyl to a 302.


Got any pictures? The only way i would get rid of this car is to trade towards and older mustang.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Holland;1536994 said:


> Looks like a fun project! Buddy has a fox body, those things are pretty quick out of the box!


Thats for sure, the car weighs just a little over 3k lbs. When i got it i took it to the track and ran a 15 in the quarter. With exhaust and minor tweaking i got down to a 14.1 quarter time. With the 3.73 rear instead of the 3.08 and the new engine this thing is gonna scream.

I need to get sub frame connectors before i unleash this 351w on the track.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

DieselSlug;1537002 said:


> Thats for sure, the car weighs just a little over 3k lbs. When i got it i took it to the track and ran a 15 in the quarter. With exhaust and minor tweaking i got down to a 14.1 quarter time. With the 3.73 rear instead of the 3.08 and the new engine this thing is gonna scream.
> 
> I need to get sub frame connectors before i unleash this 351w on the track.


Same with my sonoma. Weighs mid 3's and runs 15's. I've outrun a foxbody at the track, but he didnt have a good run either! haha About to swap a new engine in myself. The 5.7 has been fun, and i enjoyed the swap, but i'm ready for some *boost*!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a video of my brothers 86' notch. Was a sweet car. He had to sell it, broke a valve stem and sent the piston through the side of the engine.






This is another video my brother made today.






This has all cars my family owns or have owned.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DieselSlug;1537001 said:


> Got any pictures? The only way i would get rid of this car is to trade towards and older mustang.


Maybe I'll start a thread.

Does this work:

guess not lol


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here is a pic of my 2 old fox body 1pic is 87 and2 is 86 and 3 pic is the day i towed it home


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

How my foxbody currently sits


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

gtmustang00;1537577 said:


> How my foxbody currently sits


Wow, you aint' messin' around lol. Looks like its gonna be nasty!

Engine compartment looks good all sealed up. Hate the way they come all swiss cheese looking.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Two pictures of it tucked in the basement corner. As you can see i had 1 head gasket and still havent picked the other up yet, that and time is why progress stopped.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

DieselSlug;1537731 said:


> Wow, you aint' messin' around lol. Looks like its gonna be nasty!
> 
> Engine compartment looks good all sealed up. Hate the way they come all swiss cheese looking.


363" Dart block based. Sonny Bryant crank, Oliver rods, Diamond pistons, Trickflow 225cc r heads, Solid roller cam.

Precision pt2000 air/water intercooler with twin Precision 6057675 (76mm) turbos.

Street car!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats wat I like 2 see... A lot of MUSTANG fans!!!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

DieselSlug: Beautiful car! I absolutely LOVE fox's.. Ive had 6 previous and now on my 7th, witch will finally b the 1 build Ive been chasing for over 10 years, A wild turbo build....! I try 2 dig up a pic of it somewhere n throw it up. Either way I like what Uve done with it so far very clean n subtle, Love the saleen wing I always liked them after I tested it out on my 91'. Always loved the way they kinda visually stretched the reared a lil! I deff interested 2 c wat u do with the 351 EFI in the end fun power plants to play with....


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

gtmustang00;1537577 said:


> How my foxbody currently sits


I gotta ask... wat U building over there with the engine cross bracing, and the bay is all clean, (empty) and sexy shinny looking, with a lil scaffolding in the back.....LOL


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Those are motor plates. The intercooler is mounted where the heater core was. My intake manifold is going straight back into the cowl then turning to hook up with the piping. There will be 2 turbos mounted in the front bumper. Should be roughly 1300rwhp when its done.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

MR. Elite;1538383 said:


> DieselSlug: Beautiful car! I absolutely LOVE fox's.. Ive had 6 previous and now on my 7th, witch will finally b the 1 build Ive been chasing for over 10 years, A wild turbo build....! I try 2 dig up a pic of it somewhere n throw it up. Either way I like what Uve done with it so far very clean n subtle, Love the saleen wing I always liked them after I tested it out on my 91'. Always loved the way they kinda visually stretched the reared a lil! I deff interested 2 c wat u do with the 351 EFI in the end fun power plants to play with....


Thank you! I can't wait to get behind the wheel again. Let's see pics of yours!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

gtmustang00;1538463 said:


> Those are motor plates. The intercooler is mounted where the heater core was. My intake manifold is going straight back into the cowl then turning to hook up with the piping. There will be 2 turbos mounted in the front bumper. Should be roughly 1300rwhp when its done.


Holy sheeet!... Ive got a 03 cobra dyno'd alittle over 600....... I couldnt imagine doubling that! Your going to have to post some videos of that beast!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mick76;1538488 said:


> Holy sheeet!... Ive got a 03 cobra dyno'd alittle over 600....... I couldnt imagine doubling that! Your going to have to post some videos of that beast!


DMC is doing all the fab work for me. I love 03 cobras. My father has one. His only has a ported blower though as he's not interested in going fast. You still have your drag car?


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

I miss my 95. It was a fun toy to drive. About to start working on my 68 mustang soon.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

gtmustang00;1538496 said:


> DMC is doing all the fab work for me. I love 03 cobras. My father has one. His only has a ported blower though as he's not interested in going fast. You still have your drag car?


Its not actually a drag car... just a toy to drive around in the summer... the red cobra in my avatar is my cobra


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Reading this thread makes me miss my '96 Cobra that had an ATI P-1SC, 4.10's, long tubes, Mac cat-back, short throw shifter, and more. I sold it because it kept breaking the belt on the blower and I got sick of fixing it. In its day the car made 410hp on the dyno and it still had more in it. On nice days in the summer I miss it for sure.

Slug, that hatch is real nice man and should roll with that 351 in it! Should throw some '93 Cobra tails on it also, those are sick.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1538908 said:


> Reading this thread makes me miss my '96 Cobra that had an ATI P-1SC, 4.10's, long tubes, Mac cat-back, short throw shifter, and more. I sold it because it kept breaking the belt on the blower and I got sick of fixing it. In its day the car made 410hp on the dyno and it still had more in it. On nice days in the summer I miss it for sure.
> 
> Slug, that hatch is real nice man and should roll with that 351 in it! Should throw some '93 Cobra tails on it also, those are sick.


Thanks! I will have to look into the cobra tail lights.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

http://e-owned.com/albums/userpics/10100/IMG_0048.JPG

Not really sure how to post pics easily yet... so hope it worked?!
This is my 85' notch going under the knife real soon.... Plans so far will b a 427 stroker with an 88mm bb turbo, and possibly a lil funny gas.... ET goals are no less than 1000hp at the wheels, somewhere in the high 8's around 173 mph trap speeds. This is the build Ive been planning for years!! I cant fukin wait to get her to the track next spring!


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

sweet car; thanks for sharing all the pics. I hauled a buddy's parts car (92ish fox body) that he pulled the engine and tranny to put into his '88 with t-tops. I drove the car and it had supposedly GT40 heads, bigger cam and 3 sizes bigger injectors...either way it was wicked quick; just dumping the clutch too quick meant a big plume of tire smoke! Good luck with that and have some fun


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Im getting the itch to get working on this project again. Got an injector refresh kit ordered (new seals/screen/pintle caps).

So the other day i got the tap out and chased all of the threads. The size was 1/2 x 13. The bolts unlike on a 302 thread into sealed holes. On a 302 you need to seal the head bolts.

Also cleaned all the crud off the new-ish heads for installation.

Sitting on the fence currently deciding if i want to spend the cash on new ARP head studs, or bolts. But i would really like to save the cash. I researched some and found out the 94-98 351w engines didnt have TTY head bolts, so they can be re-used. But i need to find out the correct torque specs as im now bolting on aluminum heads instead of iron.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

IDK...If your going to be pushing that much HP, I'd get the new bolts and not worry after that but that just me.....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Mick76;1571967 said:


> IDK...If your going to be pushing that much HP, I'd get the new bolts and not worry after that but that just me.....


I was hoping for high 300 hp out of this build. I guess your right, not like im playing with stock stuff anymore. I did get the best head gasket i could, better not cheap out now....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on the ARP studs. Got them for $126 on ebay. I will hopefully never have to worry about them again.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Also bought a trick flow push-rod length checker.

Wondering what clutch i should replace mine with? Anyone have suggestions? Looking for mostly a street clutch, with some weekend warrior miles.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i replaced my stock clutch with a ford king cobra setup. i love it, but i'm not pushing 400hp. dont be fooled by the generic, foriegn made king cobra setups. get the ford setup. i also run the maximum motorsports clutch quadrant with firewall adjustment - its great.

whatever clutch you use, replace the front aluminum bearing retainer with a steel one. the throw out bearing rides on this retainer and the factory aluminum retainer wears and will eat bearings. get a steel retainer no matter what the clutch.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

linckeil;1572449 said:


> i replaced my stock clutch with a ford king cobra setup. i love it, but i'm not pushing 400hp. dont be fooled by the generic, foriegn made king cobra setups. get the ford setup. i also run the maximum motorsports clutch quadrant with firewall adjustment - its great.
> 
> whatever clutch you use, replace the front aluminum bearing retainer with a steel one. the throw out bearing rides on this retainer and the factory aluminum retainer wears and will eat bearings. get a steel retainer no matter what the clutch.


Thanks for the advice!
I have an adjustable quadrant, cant remember brand though, one of the first mods when i bought the car.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Some progress last night. Got all my dizzys together, the yellow one is 302 (donor steel gear), remote mount 351w, and 351w that i need however is real tough to turn. I need to find a new dizzy.

Got the timing cover on and water pump. Made sure to use a good but of gasket maker and hope for no leaks.

Also a pic of the old harmonic balancer, the rubber is cracked, so a replacement is in order.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm sure you're aware, but you need to properly match the distributor gear to the cam. use the wrong distributor gear and the cam will eat it.

also the balancers have different balancing (external vs internal) over the years. don't mix and match balancers and flywheels.

at one point i knew all the specific differences, but have since forgotten. i just remember that these are things you need to be aware of - as you already may be.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

linckeil;1574184 said:


> i'm sure you're aware, but you need to properly match the distributor gear to the cam. use the wrong distributor gear and the cam will eat it.
> 
> also the balancers have different balancing (external vs internal) over the years. don't mix and match balancers and flywheels.
> 
> at one point i knew all the specific differences, but have since forgotten. i just remember that these are things you need to be aware of - as you already may be.


Yes, i had to go through all the learning of the differences, luckily my 351w came mostly complete so the only balance thing i needed was the flywheel to pressureplate since it came out of an auto truck and going into my manual car.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Some goodies came today.
The push-rod length checker, injector refresh kit & a new OEM style 6 piece headlight kit.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Last nights progress...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

More........


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Last two.....


----------



## robbiep (Nov 18, 2010)

nice. Gotta get me a fox body project one of these days.
But I'm not done with this yet.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

robbiep;1575508 said:


> nice. Gotta get me a fox body project one of these days.
> But I'm not done with this yet.


Very nice!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Head studs in!


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

gtmustang00;1536894 said:


> 89 Mustang was my first car. Here's a family picture minus my 98 yellow cobra.


was the 89 and the 66 worked on at the pro 5.0 shop that was in nashua, NH?

I think the lic plate on the 89 read cuban or something to that effect.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

awgolasplowing;1576427 said:


> was the 89 and the 66 worked on at the pro 5.0 shop that was in nashua, NH?
> 
> I think the lic plate on the 89 read cuban or something to that effect.


Years and years ago. I had to rip out the nitrous system them installed and re wire it. Car has changed since then!


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

gtmustang00;1576446 said:


> Years and years ago. I had to rip out the nitrous system them installed and re wire it. Car has changed since then!


For the record I did not do the nitrous system they had some $9 per hr. kid doing that work.

If the 66 is the one I think it is, it has a newer 302 that had a major vibration (RPM related).
If that is so I'm the one that figured out it was the balancer (50 oz.) with the flex plate (28 oz.)
was the problem. I can't remember if we changed the flex plate or if we went with the older balancer. Any way nice to see you still have the fleet.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

awgolasplowing;1576427 said:


> was the 89 and the 66 worked on at the pro 5.0 shop that was in nashua, NH?
> 
> I think the lic plate on the 89 read cuban or something to that effect.


do you run the cars at NED any more?

I go up for the ford event and a few other times a year. I run a black lincoln Mark 8.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

awgolasplowing;1578652 said:


> For the record I did not do the nitrous system they had some $9 per hr. kid doing that work.
> 
> If the 66 is the one I think it is, it has a newer 302 that had a major vibration (RPM related).
> If that is so I'm the one that figured out it was the balancer (50 oz.) with the flex plate (28 oz.)
> was the problem. I can't remember if we changed the flex plate or if we went with the older balancer. Any way nice to see you still have the fleet.


No it was the tall guy. Jim? I think was his name. And the green mustang is a 67 that you guys did a gas tank, clutch, and a few other minor things to it. When the shop called my dad called Bosquet (he knows him personally) to let us it to get our parts back.

It's to bad Dave Sargent is such a pos. I saw him driving a taxi in Nashua after. He's smart, but that hideous Almira lady was always in his way.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

awgolasplowing;1578662 said:


> do you run the cars at NED any more?
> 
> I go up for the ford event and a few other times a year. I run a black lincoln Mark 8.


Haven't really gone much in the past 2 years due to work. I used to just about live there years ago. At least once or twice a week in the cobra!

I talked to Derick not to long ago. He always has a different car.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the heads bolted on last night. Time for some valve train geometry.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Replaced the o rings and pintle caps on my 24lb injectors (upgrading from 19's). Ended up breaking 1 pintle cap, of course the kit came with 1 extra o ring instead of 1 extra cap. Trying to get into contact with the company i purchased them from. Vice with a screw to removed the pressed in filters.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought an '89 5.0 coupe new. No radio, no AC, crank windows, no visor lights, as stripped as FoMoCo would let me have it. $11,500 out the door including Doc fees. Fastest run, completely stock, was 14.13 @ 98.46 going sideways on the 1-2 shift. The fastest stock 5.0 @ NED, and the only stock 5.0 to go sideways on the shift. Traction was non-existant...and it came with 2:73 gears even though I ordered 3:08s. Long gone now. I miss it.

But brother has a nasty 5.0 now...550hp more or less...supercharged 306, $2k heads, you name it..
He is installing a 3 link rear, and building a far nastier small block. He is aiming for 500 HP N/A. Then he's adding the forced induction. He's not sure if he wants a turbo or a SC..

As it is, it f*#*@ flies. 60 mph burnouts with no downshifting, 4th gear. Insane. (EDIT: He has 4:10 gears with an Auburn diff..I keep telling him to back off the gearing to 3:73 or even 3:55s..first gear is useless.)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If he's going FI he should go to 3.55: s


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuel Injection? 

Oh...I get it now...forced induction...

He won't listen...he's "old school", he still thinks you need 4:10 gears to go quick. I've told him so many times I gave up.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

The turbo and charger cars like the lower gears.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Called the company on ebay about getting an extra pintle cap. Told them id be willing to pay since it was my fault. They are shipping me 2 extra caps for free. Silvershot_Platinum is the sellers name on ebay, definitely a good company to do business with. They should be here any day now. Got some stomach bug yesterday and that has slowed me down, buried in school work. Once i get caught up i will be back to the car.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the progress from this past weekend!
Anyone know what this connector is to? Was underneath the coolant overflow bottle un plugged.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Gear off an old 302 distributor. Ready for new 351w distributor.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone know why the coolant rail for the heater core works on my 302, but when i take it to line up with the 351W intake (Gt-40) it hits injector #1. DO i need a coolant rail off of a explorer or truck??









Also found out the 351w truck fuel rail wont work, very different, will have to remove my 302 rail and extend it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i cant see your pics, but a 351 has a longer stroke than a 302, making the 351 intake manifold wider than a 302 (i'm sure you already know this). 

would this have anything to do with the rail differences? just thinking aloud here......


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

linckeil;1601783 said:


> i cant see your pics, but a 351 has a longer stroke than a 302, making the 351 intake manifold wider than a 302 (i'm sure you already know this).
> 
> would this have anything to do with the rail differences? just thinking aloud here......


This is very possible, i was trying to eyeball the two intakes and they look to be different widths but the mounting holes of the coolant tubes are identical. The injector is spaced about a finger width in on the 351w intake, and maybe a tad more on the 302 intake. I was trying to use this a a reference. I was thinking i can just bend the tubes a little, but where it hits injector 1 there is a bung welded in to accept the coolant temp sensor, so its a very rigid part of the tubes. I also dont want to oval the hole for the sensor.

When i was reading all the swap stuff back in the green stages of this build i dont ever remember anyone having an issue with this? But i very well could have over read it as we all know there is a ton of info out there. I thought this engine came with the coolant tube but i cant find it now, maybe i junked it and prolly shouldnt have?

Thank you for your insight!


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice car post some videos when you get that car finished. When I upgraded my motor in my 94 i had to get my car retuned at the dyno before it ran correctly. You have to get us a video of the car so we can hear it when it's done. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sure will. Car will definately have to be tuned, im swapping to a 24lb injector system, and it came with 19's. So im going to need a base tune to get it running, then tow or drive easily to the dyno tuner.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, finally got my tax refund. I ended up picking up a mustang for my brother yesterday in Maryland. Test driving it got me motivated again. Will sit down here in a day or two and order more parts.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thinking about purchasing a small sand blasting gun to clean this coolant tube up...
I went at it with a torch and strategic bending to allow enough clearence for injector 1. Success.









Moved the car to its final engine/trans extraction point in the basement.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Bought this used kit from Doug Vanstrom performance in NY, gave me a sweet deal, dont have to go to the junkyard now!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Other days progress.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

And some more pictures.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Going to sell the old 302/trans/headers to fund more parts. Got a deal on a t5z trans, so that will replace the t5.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool. Looks good.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Love Mustangs.

04' 40th anniv GT 56k miles









94' GT 68k miles


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Currently looking for a solid Fox Notch project.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet rides! My brother sold his 86' notch last year, he floated a valve leading to catastrophic engine failure. Let it go for $1200 and was a real solid car, he just didn't have the cash to replace the engine. We just picked up a mint 86 gt for him a few weekends ago with a ton of documentation.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Just picked up a ford racing 351w swap A/C bracket off Amazon, was only $60. Looks good too! Ended up selling the old 302 the other day. Made a mistake on this one, the guy ended up showing up an hour early before i could get all the parts i wanted pulled and double checked in case i needed. Ended up letting the motor go with the trans dust cover still attached and the hardware for the clutch system. But i got a hold of the guy and im paying for shipping to send me those parts back. THe 351w has a cover on it for a AOD trans.
Picked up an 80mm Pro-m mass air calibrated for the 24's. Looking into getting a anderson power pipe/making one to keep my intake a true cold air. After this car gets running i might change out the 65mm Lightning throttle body for a 70, but we will see how this runs.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Progress, push rods are all installed. Primed the oil system, and installed the dizzy.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Motor is looking beautiful, what cubic inch motor is that gonna be? Heads? Cam? What intake you gonna be running?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking great, sure gonna sound nice when shes running


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

94gt331;1626937 said:


> Motor is looking beautiful, what cubic inch motor is that gonna be? Heads? Cam? What intake you gonna be running?


Its a 94 ford lighting 351w block. Its a 5.8L engine. Converted to roller camshaft with a trick flow stage 1 cam. I put pro comp 210cc heads on it and I'm going to run a gt 40 tube intake because its a real good looking intakein my opinion.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Makes me miss my old 91 gt.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm chomping at the bit to get this done and better weather. almost wish I wasn't going on vacation next week.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i always wanted to twin turbo a fox body lx mustang


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Picked up the T-5z today! Its a T-5 built with z spec internals and different first gear.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the block sealed yesterday. I had 2 sets of fel-pro intake gaskets, matched them up and used the larger set. Slapped the GT-40 lower on. Also go the harmonic balancer on.



















Also got my new Valeo clutch today.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Degreased and pressure washed the bellhousing today. Also removed the rubber bushings from my new trans crossmember to prepare for paint.

Before pics:


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Motor looks so nice- all fresh and shiny on the stand.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

scott3430;1631017 said:


> Motor looks so nice- all fresh and shiny on the stand.


Thanks! I tried my best to get all the engine components looking newish. I'm not going to be able to clean the engine bay as well as i wanted due to the car being in our basement (not easy access) So i'm going to do my best at spot cleaning for now, luckily its black.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

At first I thought that was carpet in the pic........and then I saw the pressure washer, :laughing:
At least you have some grass to look at.......we may be getting a foot of snow tonight/tom.....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

scott3430;1631025 said:


> At first I thought that was carpet in the pic........and then I saw the pressure washer, :laughing:
> At least you have some grass to look at.......we may be getting a foot of snow tonight/tom.....


Its all rain here, up until Sunday which has a chance of snow. I ca't wait for spring to start! Almost all accounts are paid up, i'm ready to remove my stakes and be done till next season.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I got my dust cover in the mail today. Will have to scrub it clean, I let it go with the motor when i sold it forgetting the one on the 351w was for an AOD trans.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Went to NAPA yesterday to pick up my Fel-Pro rear main seal for the 351w, bought the most expensive one i could. Hope it stays leak free for a long time. Also found out Valvoline synthetic MERC ATF was on sale! From $6.97 a bottle down to $4.49! So i picked up 3 quarts.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the progress from this past weekend. Not much due to an issue i ran into. Engine is in the car. We did some spot cleaning with degreaser in the engine bay and it looks a lot better (pic really doesn't represent it). Found out flex plate bolts are a lot shorter than fly wheel bolts!! I need to get a set from NAPA.

I unfortunately stripped a few threads form one of the crank holes! But i think i will be ok, i didn't even think about this stupid me!

Also got the new rear main in.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well ive been trying to aquire new flywheel bolts. Not having much luck in exactly what i want. I ended up stripping about 4 threads in 1 crank hole out of the 6 holes due to me not realizing the big difference in depths of flywheel and felx plate bolts. I found a set of ARP bolts that measure 1'' in length, my current ones measure about 1/2'' to 3/4'' at most. So i am going to take it easy with that one hole, but i did order the set. For anyone needing to know the size is 7/16-20. Ordered from summit so hopefully these will be here by this Saturday when i expect to progress more. Hoping for the best out of this situation.



I also looked into other fasteners at hiawatha fasteners. I saw grades of flywheel bolts ranging from grade 8-10. But the head on a normal bolt is not as large in diameter as a true flywheel bolt which had me worried. Hiawatha fasteners didnt stock anything over grade 8 but could order them. 

The dealer bolts measure just over .9'' in length, but will need to be ordered and cost almost $7 a piece.

Yesterday was beautiful here, out crusing in the Wrangler made me really wish the car was done and i was cruising in it!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

At least someone has nice weather! Were 40* and going to maybe get 4-6" of Snow tomorrow.... yuck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its like 60 here.

Car looks great, shouldn't be too long before the first startup


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the transmission cross member painted last night. Blue paint came off fairly easily with a wire wheel. Rubbed it all down with a cleaning agent, then painted with Eastwood chassis satin black.



Also sanded and painted the coolant tube. Used high temp primer then high temp black.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

scott3430;1632767 said:


> At least someone has nice weather! Were 40* and going to maybe get 4-6" of Snow tomorrow.... yuck


Yeah, im over the winter thing right now. Ready for summer!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1632785 said:


> Its like 60 here.
> 
> Car looks great, shouldn't be too long before the first startup


Thanks! I will prolly need another 2 weekends of work.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got the new ARP flywheel to crank bolts.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Won the Maximum Motorsports clutch cable off Ebay last night! Pretty happy for $59.99, plus a steep shipping price of $15, but still less than what i could have spent.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the clutch and bell all together and the tans along with starter. ARP bolts worked perfect on the crank. Jumped the safety switch pigtail as this new trans cover doesn't have the sensor. Got the fuel rail on with extended rubber lines. 

All this progress there was some that was reversed. I installed the truck water neck on the intake. I need a mustang unit which I sold with my old engine. All found out the rubber hose will need to be clamped for the fuel cross over tubes. My tall valve covers are still not tall enough to fit over the poly lock girdle setup. So I'm looking for some cheap covers. Trans rear seal had a small cut in it so I removed it and will get a replacement this week. 

Seems like the last steps of the project take the longest buttoning stuff up. Not sure if I will be able to fire this next weekend but I'm gonna try!

I totally forgot to take some pictures...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Ended up buying a set of valve covers today and a spacer for the intake. These covers say they fit over roller rockers and rocker girdle kits. I bought it form summit so if it doesnt i can send it back. Also didnt know how tall of a spacer i should get, so i just went big, eventually i will see if i can lower it. Just trying to get everything so i can touch it off this weeekend i hope. Im kinda worried this spacer will hurt my hp? i hear making the intake runners longer increases torque, but im sure i will have enough of that.

Also trying to find the size of the valve cover to head bolts, im looking to put hex head cap screws in there for a finishing touch!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Progress from last weekend.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well was a busy weekend for sure chasing the last minute parts around! Didnt get to fire the car off like i wanted too. Had to do some re-shaping of the A/C hose as it touches the passenger header. This engine is definitely wider in the bay than the 302. Had to come up with an intake plumbing method to better fit my car. Primed the car and blew out around injector #2. I think my crossover plumbing was hitting the intake not allowing the seal to the top of the injector. Have to take it apart and see what we can do. My hood is also not big enough! I just bought a cheap ram air style hood thats beat for 20 bucks. Im also lucky i went with the 1'' intake spacer, as the intake is real close to the valve covers!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well went over to Dave's and he made the correct style high pressure crossover injection lines for my rail. Big thanks to him! Also got my MM cable in the mail today, looks of very good quality.

Did run into another issue. I removed one of my injectors and the pintle tip broke and fell into intake runner #2! It broke almost equally in half. Im going to try some techniques with the vacuum, im very worried the valve may be open and the tip fell into the slug. Hopefully the piece is still in the head. Im thinking about running a suction tube down the intake runner, possibly blowing air into the spark plug hole to see if the valve is open also. If it fell into the cylinder already i may bring the piston to TDC then try to vacuum it out of the spark plug hole. I have my fingers crossed that one of these techniques will work...i hope..


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Its alive! Got the pintle cap out and all accounted for with a vacuum. Got a large exhaust leak.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well i got the car timed and slapped my cheap beat up hood on it. The hood doesn't fit well and needed to be trimmed to fit (the the intake). Ive been driving it since Saturday.

Drove pretty good for the weekend, had a small coolant leak at the thermostat housing but tightened it up. Rear main seal is already weeping and i replaced it (seems like they always leak!?) The car also stalls out when coasting to a stop or down shift to a stop when you let the rpms down fast, if you ease them down it stays idling.

Picked up a buck/fishbite problem yesterday. Very intermittent, at cruise or acceleration. I swapped out the plug wires and found that one on the drivers rear was hitting the header and burning a hole in it. Since then it hasnt done this again.

I checked the tps sensor out yesterday, it read .42 volts. So i ovaled it out until i got it to .99 volts. The cars idle fluctuates a bit, i had a suggestion to replace the IAC, which im going to save up for a genuine one off of Rock Auto.

I was loving driving this car the past few days! Still some salt residue on the roads here so since the rain is coming again its been parked for now. My brother has a new video of a cruise when it had the bucking/fishbite issue so hopefully he will get that uploaded soon.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a quick ride aorund the block from the other day. My brother made this video with his Drift Ghost HD camera. The sound of the car is faint, and the wind is loud. We haven't figured out all the tricks with the camera yet. This video was to show a few points where the car was bucking/fish biting, which has since been fixed.
If anyone has any experience with this camera let me know how to fix this, thanks!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures i had on my phone of the day of start-up:

Here is the broken pintle cap. The top half in the picture was dropped into the intake, and luckily sucked out with a vacuum!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Im now encountering some lopey idle, and some cruising issues in the car. Im going to pick up a new IAC today, i did a few tests on mine (not sure if these are good tests?) and it failed one. So im going to replace it and do a base idle reset. Otherwise the car runs awesome! Still going easy on it due to the new clutch. Cant afford a tune yet, but it will get one in the near future. I need to weed out all these little issues first.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well still haven't got the car tuned yet, seems like life keeps draining my extra funds. My drivers side door handle broke last week. So i ordered a new metal set from late model resto for $15.99 and added in a new prop rod clip for another $3.99 all with free shipping. I then picked up a hood pin kit on the cheap off ebay that i need to install also.








[/URL]


----------

